# Mini Ownwer Group Forming in Wichita, KS



## ksbadger (Oct 7, 2008)

If you're a MINI (or Mini) owner - or wannabe - in South Central Kansas or surrounding area, a new group is forming in Wichita. We've already met twice and hope to have an interesting & varied calendar in 2009. Join Wichita Area Mini Owners (WAMO) at:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/WAMO_KS/


----------



## ksbadger (Oct 7, 2008)

*WAMO Feliz Navidad Meeting, Dec. 20th*

The newly-formed WAMO group will be getting together for some Holiday cheer at:

Las Palmas Mexican Restaurant(was El Torero)
119 W. Central, Andover, KS 67002
(316)733-2332

Saturday, December 20th at 6 p.m.

Please join us - the more the merrier!

More detals at: http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/WAMO_KS


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

ksbadger said:


> The newly-formed WAMO group will be getting together for some Holiday cheer at:
> 
> Las Palmas Mexican Restaurant(was El Torero)
> 119 W. Central, Andover, KS 67002
> ...


try also posting here. you'll run into a whole mess of MINI owners....

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/


----------



## ksbadger (Oct 7, 2008)

javelina1 said:


> try also posting here. you'll run into a whole mess of MINI owners....
> 
> http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/


Thanks, Javelina, but we've already posted there (check out the Mid West group) as well as the closer MINI forums in Oklahoma & Kansas City. So far we have no less than 21 members - not bad for a town without a MINI dealer within 200 miles.
Happy Motoring!


----------



## ksbadger (Oct 7, 2008)

*Next WAMO_KS Meeting in West Wichita*

So this time WAMO will be meeting in west Wichita:

Shorty Smalls
119th and Maple
5:00 PM Saturday 17th January

www.shortysmalls.com

Menu is at:

http://www.shortysmalls.com/shortymenu.pdf

If you're attending, please reply on the WAMO_KS site or here.
See you there!


----------

